# High maintenance



## mkaminski

How do you say that someone is too high maintenance in French? Meaning they need too much attention, etc.

Thank you!


----------



## Gil

Hi,
une personne trop accaparante?


----------



## Staarkali

hello,

im not sure this fits the bill. Anyone else got a proposal, at least for a definition in English?


----------



## nichec

Young pop stars are usually said to be "high maintenance", they may call you in the middle of the night just because they can't find their pajamas....


----------



## kiwi-di

Or you have a friend who wants your attention all the time ...

Or a colleague who never seems to be able to do anything without consulting everyone else in the office ...

mkaminski's "needing too much attention" sums up _high maintenance_ pretty well I think.


----------



## fleury

I believe the very literal _haut-entretien _is used for "high maintenance" in a number of contexts, from equipment to life style (I've read "un style de vie de haut-entretien").  I've even read the direct question to another person: "Êtes-vous haut entretien?"


----------



## Staarkali

fleury said:


> I believe the very literal _haut-entretien _is used for "high maintenance" in a number of contexts, from equipment to life style (I've read "un style de vie de haut-entretien"). I've even read the direct question to another person: "Êtes-vous haut entretien?"


_haut-entretien _sounds pretty weird, sounds like either old French or de l'anglais francisé.

Maybe some Quebecois French?

The definition of this expression is now pretty clear to me but I can't find a French French equivalent...


----------



## Kelly B

Given this previous thread, low-maintenance person, perhaps une personne très exigeante....


----------



## wildan1

Kelly B said:


> Given this previous thread, low-maintenance person, perhaps une personne très exigeante....


 
J'aime la proposition dans le lien d'une _personne facile à vivre_

Alors pourquoi pas le contraire : _une personne pas facile à vivre_

(j'ai aussi pensé à _un pot de colle_, mais cela ne réflète qu'un seul aspect d'une telle personne !)


----------



## Titania313

For high maintenance, think Monica in the TV show "Friends", especially in the seasons when she is living with Chandler. "pas facile a vivre" sounds good


----------



## GR65

Is it "*chiant*", for high maintenance?


----------



## Staarkali

yeah _chiant_ works but it's offensive, use it wisely 

_exigeante_ is not exactly the same, I'm afraid (for at least it is rather positive to be _exigeant_)


----------



## Missrapunzel

une personne chiante et envahissante?


----------



## nobbs

The word "assisté" is very frequently used in (spoken) French, I don't know if it fits exactly in this context (it certainly does for the example of the young popstars).
"Quel assisté, celui-là, il est relou"

I never heard or read "haut-entretien". Ever.


----------



## dewsy

Nobbs is right - I used it a couple of weeks ago to describe someone and was met with totally blank looks. So I would be really interested to know if anyone has another suggestion.


----------



## zinc

What about "petite diva" ?


----------



## mirabelle57

Zinc seems to be closer.
A "high maintenance" person is far less negative than "chiant", "pot de colle", "envahissant" , which is pretty dismissive.
Maybe "exigeant".
High maintenance may be valued in some cultures and not in others so it's better not to use negative words.


----------



## sam's mum

I asked my teacher about this recently but she couldn't really suggest anything. I like _petite diva_, but could you use it for a man?


----------



## mirabelle57

"petite diva" is not bad but to me it sounds like a judgement.
No ?


----------



## Sbonke

sam's mum said:


> I asked my teacher about this recently but she couldn't really suggest anything. I like _petite diva_, but could you use it for a man?


Well, I have used it for a man: ce type c'est une vraie diva. Qu'est-ce qu'il a à faire sa diva, celui-là !


----------



## wildan1

_chiant_ would be _a pain in the ass/arse_ -- fairly strong

_exigeant _is _demanding_--it suggests a need or an objective. But a high maintenance person can just be someone who takes up a lot of your time

_high maintenance_ means _chiant_ but it is much less blunt and can be used in any situation. _pas facile à vivre_ seems to be a similar register


----------



## tramtramno

Hello all.
I can't find an exact equivalent in French to "high maintenance", but I feel it also contains the French word *capricieux/se.*
Maybe that could do in this context? It fits quite well with the "diva" thing, but can also be used for males, for which the word "diva" would probably be less appropriate.


----------



## theostrich

J’ai déjà parcouru le fil de discussion qui est à propos du même terme, mais je ne suis pas sûr que le sens duquel on ait convenu dans ce fil est le même que je veux évoquer quand je l’utilise. Je l’ai toujours dit pour définir quelqu’un qui se sert trop de marchandise cosmétique (Someone who spends far too much money on health and beauty products: [...] you could say they’re the sole reason why all of these companies are in business.) 

  À mon avis, pas facile à vivre veut dire autre chose, et si on peut former un terme plus descriptif, je suis sûr que je le préférai à petite diva. 

  Merci !


----------



## pbx

Généralement on parle seulement d’une personne _trop maquillée_.


----------



## theostrich

Merde, j’ai formulé ce que je voulais dire d’une façon ambiguë. 

  Faites comme si vous n’avez pas remarqué que j’aie utilisé le mot cosmétique. Maquillage veut dire uniquement make-up, n’est-ce pas ? 

  Je me décrirais comme high maintenance, mais je ne me maquille jamais. J’achète trop de produits comme la lotion, la crème pour la visage, et le gel coiffant, on ne les décrit pas comme du maquillage, raison ?


----------



## TNschatz

On s'en prend grand soin? 
On est contentieux/se? 
Je m'intéresse aussi à la 'bonne' réponse.
Je voudrais dire que l'on est 'difficile' quand je pense à qq'un qui est 'high maintenance'  ... tu ne me semble d'être comme ça ... seulement que tu prends grand soin de ton corps .. ?? 

Moi, je fais la meme choses avec ma personalite et la personalite des autres. Je dis souvent que je suis 'rotten' et que les jeunes avec qui je travaille sont / peuvent aussi être 'rotten' s'ils sont rigolos, joyeux, un peu sarcastique ...  s'ils ont un bon sens d'eux-mêmes.  On aime la vie et on en profite. =D


----------



## floise

theostrich,

'High maintenance' is used to describe people  who expend substantial amounts of money or time on their physical appearance. If a guy is going to get interested in a woman who's 'high maintenance', he'd better be rich (unless she's independently wealthy) and willing to put up with all that 'high maintenance' entails. (I suppose, to be fair, a guy could be 'high maintenance' too.)

Anyway, I agree with you that 'pas facile à vivre' or 'petite diva' are not exactly what is meant by 'high maintenance', as they seem to refer to the high-strung temperament of the person rather than the excessive concern with fashion and looks. There must be another French equivalent.


----------



## theostrich

floise said:


> theostrich,
> 
> 'High maintenance' is used to describe people  who expend substantial amounts of money or time on their physical appearance. If a guy is going to get interested in a woman who's 'high maintenance', he'd better be rich (unless she's independently wealthy) and willing to put up with all that 'high maintenance' entails. (I suppose, to be fair, a guy could be 'high maintenance' too.)
> 
> Anyway, I agree with you that 'pas facile à vivre' or 'petite diva' are not exactly what is meant by 'high maintenance', as they seem to refer to the high-strung temperament of the person rather than the excessive concern with fashion and looks. There must be another French equivalent.



 That’s exactly what I was trying to say but wasn't able to word it so clearly. 



I’m a guy and I definitely consider myself high maintenance, I shower before I go to bed and it still takes me over an hour to get ready in the morning. Puis-je dire que je fais une toilette longue ? 

  Ou est-ce longue toilette ?


----------



## floise

theostrich,

It's not just the *time* that goes into it, it's *the money*. It's got to be both to qualify for 'high maintenance'.


----------



## TNschatz

I don't agree ... I'd say time is very valuable and the time put into it would qualify as high maintenance for sure!  My husband is high maintenance.  He takes FOR EVER to get ready in the morning .. and he has no hair and (of course) does not wear make up! All that shaving takes a great deal of time and effort. =)


----------



## floise

TNshatz,

I guess there is no one definition of 'high maintenance'.

Here's Wikipedia's:

As a slang term, it may refer to individuals who require an unusual amount of personal attention or who expend substantial amounts of money or time on their physical appearance. It is not always disparaging, and some may describe themselves as high maintenance. The antonym is *low maintenance*.

In the Urban Dictionary, there are a few definitions. Here's one:

_                       A person who has expensive taste (re. clothing, restaurants, etc.).  
This person is never comfortable because he/she is constantly concerned about his/her appearance. _

The first definition in the Urban Dictionary does seem to mean a diva-like person:

_ Requiring a lot of attention. When describing a person, high-maintenance usually means that the individual is emotionally needy or prone to over-dramatizing a situation to gain attention _

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=high+maintenance

So, there will be as many translations as there are interpretations of this expression!


----------



## theostrich

floise said:


> theostrich,
> 
> It's not just the *time* that goes into it, it's *the money*. It's got to be both to qualify for 'high maintenance'.



 Donc, une longue toilette chère ?


----------



## wildan1

_Mon look ne vient pas sans ses frais_ ?


----------



## Topsie

Ça serait pas mal d'avoir une phrase complète. Par exemple, un homme qui dit d'une femme "She's too _high maintenance_ for me" veut dire "je n'ai pas les moyens de l'entretenir" - pour moi il y a un aspect "luxe" dans "high maintenance"; cette dame là ne va pas acheter ses produits de beauté au supermarché...


----------



## Nicomon

_Je coûte cher d'entretien_.  Comme une voiture japonaise.


----------



## Quantz

Capricieux.


----------



## mirabelle57

This might help to understand the expression. It's taken from the script of "When Harry met Sally":

*Harry:* There are two kinds of women.  High maintenance and low  maintenance.     
[...]
*Sally:* Which one am I?      
*Harry:* You're the worst kind.  You're high maintenance but you  think you're  low maintenance. 
[...]


----------



## Quantz

Être difficile.


----------



## harrythelm

mais une diva se prend (du moins en surface) pour quelqu'un d'important, alors que quelqu'un qui est "high maintenance" peut être tout le contraire, à savoir quelqu'un qui se dit tellement nul que tout le monde se sent obligé de lui remonter constamment le moral. (Il en existe, bien entendu, d'autres profils)


----------



## mirabelle57

Oui comme je le disais "diva", "chiant" etc.. c'est un jugement de valeur contrairement à "high maintenance" qui est une constatation du niveau de besoins, d'exigence uniquement. Ces traductions sont donc inadaptées.
A high maintenance person often knows what he/she wants: "capricieux/se" is the opposite.


----------



## Quantz

harrythelm said:


> mais une diva se prend (du moins en surface) pour quelqu'un d'important, alors que quelqu'un qui est "high maintenance" peut être tout le contraire, à savoir quelqu'un qui se dit tellement nul que tout le monde se sent obligé de lui remonter constamment le moral. (Il en existe, bien entendu, d'autres profils)



Un nul peut être difficile.
"Faire le difficile", "être difficile" s'applique aussi à cette catégorie de personnage.
Mais ce n'est pas encore ça. L'anglais est trop imagé pour le français.
C'est pour ça que les anglo-saxons sont si bons acteurs, et les Français
si peu.


----------



## Quantz

"Unbelievable," said Siddy, a sales executive who flies every two weeks for a Minneapolis company. "Maybe I'm *high-maintenance*, but I cannot get all of my products in a 1-quart bag."

In that case, it's really "trop exigeante".


----------



## mirabelle57

Ou "très exigeante". Ca dépend du contexte.


----------



## Sbonke

What about: "prise de tête", "être prise de tête"? I think I might very well use this expression - colloquially - to describe a high maintenance person, in some contexts.


----------



## Quantz

Could be used in certain circumstances (a dialog for instance : "he's really high maintenance" — "il est vraiment prise de tête"), but quite impossible in these examples.


----------



## mirabelle57

Again it depends on who's talking. 
For some people a high maintenance person is irritating, for other people the person is interesting.
"Très exigeante" is a description, "prise de tête" is a judgement.


----------



## Kerro

Bonjour,

Ce sujet date un peu mais je cherchais moi-même un équivalent de high-maintenance, et après quelques recherches et réflexions, voilà où j'en suis :

- dans certains contextes, "difficile à vivre" voire "invivable" me paraissent convenir (notamment dans l'épisode de Friends)
- pour les autres phrases que j'ai aperçues, le mot (assez rare) "difficultueux" (i.e. qui fait des difficultés, qui est difficile) me semble être le meilleur équivalent. Cela dit, des mots comme "pénible", "difficile", "pointilleux" ou "maniaque" peuvent très bien convenir selon les cas. On utilise notamment beaucoup le dernier en français sans y voir quelque chose de pathologique...


----------



## piccoloconiglio

Kerro said:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Ce sujet date un peu mais je cherchais moi-même un équivalent de high-maintenance, et après quelques recherches et réflexions, voilà où j'en suis :
> 
> - dans certains contextes, "difficile à vivre" voire "invivable" me paraissent convenir (notamment dans l'épisode de Friends)
> - pour les autres phrases que j'ai aperçues, le mot (assez rare) "difficultueux" (i.e. qui fait des difficultés, qui est difficile) me semble être le meilleur équivalent. Cela dit, des mots comme "pénible", "difficile", "pointilleux" ou "maniaque" peuvent très bien convenir selon les cas. On utilise notamment beaucoup le dernier en français sans y voir quelque chose de pathologique...



Merci, Kerro!

Moi aussi je lisais ce débat un peu tard, mais justement j'allais y ajouter "difficile à vivre". J'étais sûre l'avoir entendu quelque part dans ce contexte - même, je le crois bien, en parlant de notre Monica de "Friends"!

Dans tous les cas, voici l'exemple par excellence d'une expression mais vraiment idiomatique!


----------



## harrythelm

Kerro said:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Ce sujet date un peu mais je cherchais moi-même un équivalent de high-maintenance, et après quelques recherches et réflexions, voilà où j'en suis :
> 
> - dans certains contextes, "difficile à vivre" voire "invivable" me paraissent convenir (notamment dans l'épisode de Friends)
> - pour les autres phrases que j'ai aperçues, le mot (assez rare) "difficultueux" (i.e. qui fait des difficultés, qui est difficile) me semble être le meilleur équivalent. Cela dit, des mots comme "pénible", "difficile", "pointilleux" ou "maniaque" peuvent très bien convenir selon les cas. On utilise notamment beaucoup le dernier en français sans y voir quelque chose de pathologique...



Pointilleux et maniaque ne me semblent pas faire l'affaire, même là où il s'agit de quelqu'un de ce genre. "High maintenance" renvoie à un besoin plus ou moins pathologique, qui fait que les gens dans l'entourage de la personne en question doivent constamment s'occuper d'elle, en tenant compte de ses besoins/lubies/susceptibilités etc. Pénible, difficile, éventuellement casse-pieds me paraissent mieux convenir.


----------



## mirabelle57

Faut arrêter d'écrire n'importe quoi! "High maintenance" n'est pas forcément négatif. Ca dépend du contexte. Ca peut être "exigeante", "qui sait ce qu'il/elle veut", "difficile", "difficile à satisfaire"...
Ce n'est pas "casse-pied ("obnoxious"), ni "invivable" ("impossible to stand"), encore moins "maniaque" qui est un contre sens car les gens exigeants peuvent être chaotique, bordélique.
"High maintenance" peut signifier : qui aime s'entourer de choses chères : hôtels 5 étoiles, voiture avec chauffeur. 
"High maintenance" peut signifier : qui n'est pas facile à gérer car la personne a un caractère fort ou questionne tout ou attend beaucoup des autres (différent de "dépendre des autres")

Avec la plupart des propositions ici on va droit vers le faux ou contre sens.
Ce forum n'est pas un endroit où déballer des préjugés ou faire de la psychologie de bas étage. Il y a des gens qui cherchent des réponses concrètes et exactes.


----------



## harrythelm

Mirabelle, "heavy maintenance" ne peut signifier "exigeant" que dans le sens de exagérément, péniblement exigeant. Ce qui est le cas de Sally dans la citation que tu as donnée au début; Harry est en train de se moquer d'elle; il l'imite. Je note par ailleurs que Wildan avait suggéré "chiant" et "pas facile à vivre",  que moi, anglophone, comme lui, je n'ai jamais entendu cette expression utilisée de façon neutre ou positive, et que The Urban Dictionary donne en premier "requiring a lot of attention," ce qui correspond tout à fait à ce que j'entends.


----------



## mirabelle57

Sorry mais je ne viens pas traduire une phrase pour quelqu'un mais expliquer la signification d'une expression de manière générale.
Ton exemple "requiring a lot of attention" est justement neutre. Donc je ne comprends pas pourquoi tu objectes harrythelm.
Tout dépend du contexte. 
Voici une définition qui le montre bien:

http://www.thefreedictionary.com/high-maintenance
high-maintenance _Adjective_
*1*. (of a piece of equipment, motor vehicle, etc) requiring regular maintenance to keep it in working order 
*2*. _Informal_ (of a person) requiring a high level of care and attention; demanding.

Rien dans cette définition n'est négatif. Ca dépend du reste du texte!
Et "demanding" c'est "exigeant" justement.


----------



## Staarkali

mirabelle57 said:


> Faut arrêter d'écrire n'importe quoi! "High maintenance" n'est pas forcément négatif.
> [...]
> Avec la plupart des propositions ici on va droit vers le faux ou contre sens.
> Ce forum n'est pas un endroit où déballer des préjugés ou faire de la psychologie de bas étage. Il y a des gens qui cherchent des réponses concrètes et exactes.


Ben oui mais justement, je crois que _high-maintenance_ est généralement peu flatteur, _cf._ les definitions trouvées sur le net comme sur 
le Wiktionaire par exemple, ou même ma propre intuition (c'est sommes toutes assez intuitif).
Je me souviens aussi de l'épisode de Friends où les filles disent à l'une d'entre elle (Monica en l'occurence) qu'elle est _high-maintenance_ et qu'elle le prend on ne peut moins bien.
Donc si on ne veut pas déballer des préjugés et apporter des réponses le plus juste possible, on admettra que _high-maintenance,_ *en tant que qualificatif d'une personne, *n'est pas très positif.


----------



## mirabelle57

Donc parce que c'est peu flatteur dans certains contextes, tu traduiras toujours de façon négative sans tenir compte du contexte? :-o

Comme référence, il vaut mieux éviter wikipedia et co et l'intuition personnelle. Un client ne sera pas convaincu. Mieux vaut choisir des sources sérieuses (surtout pas "Friends").

Donc je maintiens mais chacun fait ce qu'il veut et a la rigueur qu'il veut. C'est un marché libre et ça me fera plus de clients


----------



## Nickko

I've heard it from a girl in a sexual context which I understood as "insatiable"


----------



## leyla1900

"difficile à gérer"?


----------



## wildan1

mirabelle57 said:


> Donc parce que c'est peu flatteur dans certains contextes, tu traduiras toujours de façon négative sans tenir compte du contexte? :-o
> 
> Comme référence, il vaut mieux éviter wikipedia et co et l'intuition personnelle. Un client ne sera pas convaincu. Mieux vaut choisir des sources sérieuses (surtout pas "Friends").
> 
> Donc je maintiens mais chacun fait ce qu'il veut et a la rigueur qu'il veut. C'est un marché libre et ça me fera plus de clients


 

This expression's original meaning concerned machinery--_a high-maintenance car_ is one that requires a lot of care, upkeep, probably expense, etc. If you own a Maserati, it is probably high-maintenance but it doesn't necessarily mean you don't like the car.

When it comes to its figurative meaning, Friends is correct--_high maintenance_ regarding a person is not generally a flattering term. But it is not directly insulting in tone, as would be say, _pain in the ass/arse._


----------



## Kerro

mirabelle57 said:


> Ce forum n'est pas un endroit où déballer des préjugés ou faire de la psychologie de bas étage. Il y a des gens qui cherchent des réponses concrètes et exactes.



Excuse-moi mirabelle, je pensais que ce forum était avant tout un espace de débat et de discussion, au temps pour moi 
J'essayais juste de donner mon sentiment et un ensemble d'expressions françaises qui me semblaient convenir dans certains cas (parfois très particuliers, certes). Je ne prétends pas couvrir de manière exhaustive les différentes nuances de "high-maintenance". Je te remercie d'ailleurs d'avoir freiné notre dérive qui voulait donner à cette expression une connotation trop négative


----------



## waintneo

What about "sophistiqué(e)"?


----------



## TNschatz

I think that lacks the implication of a difficulty of the personality involved.


----------



## Aoyama

_



			Je coûte cher d'entretien
		
Click to expand...

_Une option.
Elle met le paquet pour se soigner.
Ses soins coûtent un max.
Elle s'entretient à grands frais.


> Comme une voiture japonaise.


Mais non, mais non, pourquoi ?


----------



## rockymtndude

Martine Pacaut, a French friend of mine in Bresse (in Burgundy, E France) wrote:
"High maintenance": demandant beaucoup d'entretien, ou très exigeant en maintenance.
A high-maintenance woman (or database system) : une femme (ou base de données) dont il faut constamment s'occuper, qui demande beaucoup d'entretien.
Une "personne facile à vivre" est une expression courante en France, cela signifie une personne qui ne complique pas les situations et qui est plutôt arrangeante !! on peut donc aussi dire le contraire pour une personne qui ne l'est pas.
"Chiante" est une formule pas très polie, à ne pas employer n'importe où !! ou alors dans la colère, c'est ce qu'on fini par dire !!!
  "Chiante" et "envahissante" n'ont pas du tout la même signification, sauf que quelqu'un qualifié d'envahissant peut vite devenir chiant !!
"Envahissant," ce serait par exemple quelqu'un qui s'invite chez vous sans arrêt, sans se préoccuper de déranger ou non... cela se rapproche aussi de "pot de colle" ! quelqu'un dont on ne peut plus se débarasser !
  "Petite  diva" s'adresse à une femme, un peu bimbo, un peu midinette... un peu imbue de sa personne.


----------



## Chimel

Il n'y a manifestement pas de traduction toute faite pour _high maintenance_, il faut juger au cas par cas.

Mais parmi toutes les suggestions qui ont été faites, bonnes ou moins bonnes, je m'étonne qu'on ait un peu oublié celle que Gil avait faite dès le deuxième post: _accaparant_. Il s'agit d'un terme assez neutre (pas très positif, mais pas insultant non plus, comme l'a dit Wildan, défini comme suit dans le Petit Robert: "Qui veut garder pour soi seul l'attention d'une personne. Qui occupe entièrement le temps de quelqu'un - Un enfant accaparant".

Il me semble qu'on est très proche des définitions et des exemples donnés pour _high maintenance_. Même si _accaparant_ ne convient certainement pas dans tous les cas, c'est une traduction à envisager sérieusement.


----------



## Nickko

rockymtndude said:


> M
> "Petite  diva" (...) ne s'adresse pas à un homme, sinon on le qualifie de gay !! celui qui fait "sa diva", on le voit dans un cabaret habillé en femme !!



Ouh la la !
C'est extrêmement inexact !
C'était peut-être valable au milieu du XXème siècle, mais la société et le langage ont évolué depuis...

Cela dit, ça n'a rien à voir avec High Maintenance....


----------



## Chimel

J'ai pensé à quelques autres possibilités de traduction: prendre beaucoup de place, ne pas passer inaperçu(e), monopoliser l'attention.

Cela pourrait par exemple convenir dans la traduction du dialogue dans Harry et Sally (cf. message #24):

*Harry:* There are two kinds of women. High maintenance and low maintenance. 

*Harry:* Il y a deux genres de femmes. Celles qui passent inaperçues et celles qui ne passent pas inaperçues.
(Ou: Il y a deux genres de femmes. Celles qui monopolisent l'attention et celles qui passent inaperçues)


----------



## Staarkali

Chimel said:


> J'ai pensé à quelques autres possibilités de traduction: prendre beaucoup de place, ne pas passer inaperçu(e), monopoliser l'attention.
> 
> Cela pourrait par exemple convenir dans la traduction du dialogue dans Harry et Sally (cf. message #24):
> 
> *Harry:* There are two kinds of women. High maintenance and low maintenance.
> 
> *Harry:* Il y a deux genres de femmes. Celles qui passent inaperçues et celles qui ne passent pas inaperçues.
> (Ou: Il y a deux genres de femmes. Celles qui monopolisent l'attention et celles qui passent inaperçues)


 
I like these, I think there is a point.


----------



## french.preppy

petite princesse?


----------



## flashhh

Hello...!! I heard this phrase in a movie and I hear it often...as in...she is

high maintenance...she wants everything just right, her way, and right now...!! He could be high maintenance also....

It is also used with reference to automobiles....requiring a lot of repairs and adjustments...


----------



## Quantz

Elle a des goûts de luxe.
Elle est difficile.

High-maintenance : être difficile, faire le (la) difficile
Low-maintenance : ne pas être difficile, ne pas faire le (la) difficile


----------



## mirabelle57

@ Quantz : "Elle en demande trop."
No, it can mean that but not necessarily.

To demand a lot of attention doesn't mean "too much" per se, just "a lot". It depends on the context.

Example: Mr Big in "Sex and the city" likes high maintenance Carry and he doesn't think she wants too much, just that she wants a lot.

I already explained that. Please read the whole topic folks!


----------



## Quantz

Faire la difficile.



mirabelle57 said:


> I already explained that. Please read the whole topic folks!



Sir, yes, sir ! Will do, sir.


Faire la difficile.
Difficile à satisfaire.
Être très en demande.
N'être jamais satisfaite.
Madame toujours plus.



mirabelle57 said:


> Comme référence, il vaut mieux éviter wikipedia et co et l'intuition personnelle. Un client ne sera pas convaincu. Mieux vaut choisir des sources sérieuses.



Mieux vaut surtout éviter les généralisations hâtives.
Wikipedia (américain) m'a déjà rendu d'excellents services, et m'a notamment permis d'amener un éminent universitaire américain à rectifier des erreurs dans une somme de science politique de 800 pages.
Dans des domaines comme la science, Wikipedia est parfois excellent, parfois calamiteux.
En psychanalyse, souvent excellent.
En physique, en médecine, en botanique aussi.

Et souvent ridicule sur les sujets superficiels ou polémiques…


----------

